# American Standard whirlpool tub power switch



## wctekkk (May 29, 2012)

your going to need access to the motor to replace the pump switch you want to first trying pushing the air switch do you hear a click?just a few days ago customer same symptoms, new pump switch installed fixed it.Try a couple of drops of olive oil on the air switch on tub sound like either a/s ,p/s or a rodent chewed thru the air line.


----------



## greg1299 (Jul 7, 2012)

*Thank you*

I appreciate the quick reply, but what do you mean by a/s, p/s???? If I have to get access to the motor I'll need to remove tile, cut a hole to get in there won't I!! Nothing easy I guess. Would I be safe to say that the motor would be directly under the switch location? If I need to cut a hole, I certainly want to cut it out in the right spot. 
Greg


----------



## wctekkk (May 29, 2012)

a/s=air switch/push button on tub

p/s= pump switch- follow the air line from a/s the end of the line is connected to p/s


----------



## wctekkk (May 29, 2012)

not knowing the make or model... this info is based on the usual set ups motor is in the rear,do you have a closet next to tub?


----------



## greg1299 (Jul 7, 2012)

*American Standard Whirlpool Tub*

Not sure of the model. This was in the home when we bought it. It is situated in the corner of our bathroom diagonal from one wall to the next intersecting wall. There is no closet. the drain end is near the double sink and if there is an access panel there the lavatory cabinet would have to be removed. The other end is against a 2 foot wall that the toilet sits behind. Why would someone set a tub without easy access? So based on your comment, the motor may be located at the end of the tub near the toilet wall? Appears it is over my head and I may need to get a plumber in to take a look. Oh, and the switch does NOT click when depressed.


----------



## wctekkk (May 29, 2012)

i should have also said yea the pump is in rear the access could be in rear or on either side in back.if you can remove the a/s disconnect line and blow that will tell what's wrong if it clicks or no click but you feel Resistance bad p/s,no click no Resistance rodent damaged line ,but if motor starts bad a/s.NOTE test w/tub full of water


----------

